# Supplements



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted to hear what supplements others take, why and what the results have been.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have had problems with bursitis in both of my elbows. I have found that fish oil works well to reduce the swelling and relief the pain. For many years I had read about fish oil being good for you so I was eating one can of sardines a week. One time when my bursitis was really bad, I did some research of found that I need 3,000mg of oil each day. But that comes to three cans of sardines, and there is no way I am eating three cans of sardines in one day. So I use the pills.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I started Stinging Nettle Root Extract back in November. I started with two or three 250 mg tablets a day, and went to one a day after a couple of weeks. Could not really see any results. I get up once a night to urinate, and maybe it helped, but I'd say inconclusive results.

I stayed on them until mid January.

My lower left back started hurting. To the point where some sleeping positions were painful.

I blamed sitting in my chair more during the winter. Then it occurred to me maybe the supplement was the cause.

I stopped taking them. The pain lessened in a few days and is not almost totally gone now.

I blame the SNRE.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I just ordered Alpha GPC Choline Supplement











I am taking it to aid in liver health.

Anyone else use this?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> I have had problems with bursitis in both of my elbows. I have found that fish oil works well to reduce the swelling and relief the pain. For many years I had read about fish oil being good for you so I was eating one can of sardines a week. One time when my bursitis was really bad, I did some research of found that I need 3,000mg of oil each day. But that comes to three cans of sardines, and there is no way I am eating three cans of sardines in one day. So I use the pills.


That made me go here.








Fish oil


Understand how fish oil might improve heart health and the possible risks of taking too much fish oil.




www.mayoclinic.org





I often wonder if Pharma folks discourage supplements for profit reasons.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I take Vitamin C in liposomal slow-release form and Vitamin D daily.These provide protection against Covid and other illness. (Vitamin D has been shown in correlation with lower hospitalization rates).
I take every week or two, massive amounts of ginger extract (14 pills/day) to combat my Prostate Cancer. Been shown effective in lab animals but no test data on humans.
Since I am on a mostly vegitarian diet, I take Iron and Vitamin B supplements when not eating meat.
Take Saw Palmetto pills daily to help sleep through the night without multiple bathroom breaks.
Take Melatonin to help sleep. Also, walnuts and dark cherries.
Eat mostly a raw food diet and juice carrots - this is a supplement in itself.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I take Centrum, plus additional potassium, and magnesium. I get fairly severe muscle cramps. I've even had a full-body cramp, face and all. I had to lay over the island to keep from falling. When I had that, all I could think was "the heart is a muscle". I talked to a friend, who was a retired nurse, and she told me what to take. It really helps as long as I remember to take them.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Iocaine powder so that I win the next battle of wits that I am forced to engage in.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Hiro said:


> Iocaine powder so that I win the next battle of wits that I am forced to engage in.


Boy, did I misread that!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I hesitate to take the time to answer questions like this, because I so rarely get any positive feedback when I do. But hopefully it'll help someone, sometime.

I take nothing that doesn't provide definite observable, repeatable results. With that in mind:

*Beta carotene (provitamin A):* Eyes need it for several things. If I don't take it for a few days, both near & far vision are noticeably less sharp. Supposed to help night vision, but mine has always been very good, so can't test that. It's also good for mucus membranes, and stopped a spontaneous nosebleed issue I had many years ago when I spent some time in a very dry climate (that was actually vitamin A, not beta carotene).

*Vitamin C:* Immune booster. I normally take several grams per day; when sick in some way, 2-3 grams per hour throughout the day. Usually, I'd guess around 85% of the time, I'm much better the next day.

*Vitamin D:* For me it's been the real magic bullet for the immune system. 5000 I.U. per day, and I don't get sick unless I'm run down. I don't even worry about exposure to sick people anymore because it doesn't seem to make any difference.

*Vitamin E:* Good for anything involving healing. Greatly reduces a dry skin problem on my hands. Strengthens fingernails. It's healed decades-old scar tissue, both internal and external, and 2 old sprains. It's purported to be particularly good for blood vessels; along that line, it stopped a minor occasional chest pain issue, and the beginnings of a hemmorhoid issue. I take 1200 I.U. per day.

*Beta sitosterol* and *saw palmetto extract:* Both for the usual enlarged prostate/urination issues. They work fairly well for me, so I suspect they'll at least reduce the problem for most everyone. Be sure to get the standardized saw palmetto extract, not the dried ground-up plant, which has a tiny fraction of the active ingredient.

Over the years I've tried several expensive brand-name supplements that came highly recommended by friends. None ever did anything for me. I suspect they help if someone is deficient in whatever they provide, but I wasn't, so they didn't.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby takes antronex. It's supposedly a detox supplement but it was recommended by his chiropractor because of hubby's muscle spasms just as he falls asleep. It works really well for that.

I take a multi-vitamin and vitamin D3. I know the D3 does something because when I don't take it I don't get sunburn or a tan.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I take a multi-vitamin. Likely more to come eventually.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I take a bunch.

*FLCCC Protocol to Strengthen Immune System Against Covid-19*
Vitamin C and D
Zinc
Quercetin
Aspirin
B Complex

*For BP*
Hawthorn Berry
L-Arginine
Omega-3

*Cholesterol*
Niacin

Magnesium
Vitamin K2/K7


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Since the beginning of last year, my wife, and I have been taking a 5000mg Vitamin D supplement to have a better immune system....neither of us have been sick at all, and we are both "essential" workers, and not young anymore (55 with co-morbidities).


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

altair said:


> I take a multi-vitamin. Likely more to come eventually.


You will, eventually. These supplements are like the duct tape that keep the increasingly ramshackle bodies of us old folks together.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 93606
> 
> 
> I started Stinging Nettle Root Extract back in November. I started with two or three 250 mg tablets a day, and went to one a day after a couple of weeks. Could not really see any results. I get up once a night to urinate, and maybe it helped, but I'd say inconclusive results.
> ...



You might consider a tea or an herbal infusion for stinging nettle. Infusions are steeped for a longer time than a tea. Some herbalists I know believe the herbs in capsule form can be old or poor quality and the real plant is best.

Also, be aware of additives in supplements.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Word of advice - if you're taking magnesium, don't eat half a box of raisins. Just sayin'


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I take some in the morning and then different ones at night. I eat poorly so they give me what I'm lacking in my diet.

A good resource is Prescription for Nutritional Healing  by Phyllis and James Balch. 

It's a "practical A - Z reference to drug free remedies using vitamins, minerals, herbs and food supplements". I've used the book for years.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I tried taking half of a 50mg. Zinc pill but it gave me all kinds of problems with my large intestine !
...............IF you are having to take a sleeping pill , I'll offer up this as an alternative , a generic called Tizanidine , HCL ! This is a muscle relaxer , but it IS the best sleeping pill you'll ever find ! I usually cut a 4mg. in half and get ~2.5 to 3.5 hours of sleep . So , I try and wait to take it no sooner than 2AM or later ! MY Doc says it can be habit forming but I may take it for 3 nights in a row and then not need it for a week or so , BUT I've never have had a problem with dependency ! , fordy


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Just a Centrum a day.

And cheeseburgers. Lots of cheese burgers.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I hesitate to take the time to answer questions like this, because I so rarely get any positive feedback when I do. But hopefully it'll help someone, sometime.
> 
> I take nothing that doesn't provide definite observable, repeatable results. With that in mind:
> 
> ...


Have the prostate problem too. I have tried saw palmetto, never heard of other one-will try it out. Thanks


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

CKelly78z said:


> Since the beginning of last year, my wife, and I have been taking a 5000mg Vitamin D supplement to have a better immune system....neither of us have been sick at all, and we are both "essential" workers, and not young anymore (55 with co-morbidities).


Not young? You guys are kids still


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

I take a prenatal pill (not pregnant, it just has all the vitamins I need in it) and drink a beer everyday for gut health.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheeseburgers and beer; I love this thread.


----------



## ZorLence (7 mo ago)

No supplements except for peptides. I don’t even know if they can be called supplements. 
Peptides are a matter that is simpler than protein and can be much easier to process for a body. Peptides are also good for people who do not exercise but still want to get a dose of vitamins and additional energy. 
I cannot say what this supplement is better than another one, and I just know that sometimes you have to choose something that fits you most. You can even talk to a doctor about that, and they will explain the whole situation in more detail.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> That made me go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take fish oil.
I take condroiton/glucosamine.

I have a herniated C6 and C7, which meant I would get stinging pain down one side of my head and limited movement turning my head to the right. I don't remember how long it has been like that, but at least 25 years. About a month after I started using them, twice daily, I noticed the pain was gone and my range of movement was almost the same left to right. It wasn't something immediate. I was just in with some livestock one day and turned my head when my wife called me. "Wow" I thought.
It also has rejunivated our 11 year old Collie.

Tart Cherry Extract has done wonder for gout.

Melotonin doesn't help put me to sleep, rather it keeps me sleeping longer so I don't get up at 3:30 am ready to go to work.

Any of the stuff like this you find on the shelfs make no claims. We can say it is because of the FDA; we can also say it is because of the drug companies. Business and politics.
None of the pills listed above will cause explosive diarreah, thoughts of rage and suicide, swallowing your tongue or animal copulation.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I would choose natural stuff (like a healthy lifestyle, nutrients, herbs, etc.) over pharmaceutical drugs any day of the week. Be careful to balance things out though, because too much, too little, or an imbalance between one thing and another, can cause problems, especially if done too fast. For example, an imbalance between calcium and magnesium, or potassium and sodium, or calcium and vitamin D, can cause big problems. Calcium helps muscles to flex, while magnesium helps muscles to relax, so an imbalance between calcium and magnesium can cause muscle (including heart) problems. An imbalance between electrolytes (such as calcium, magnesium, potassium, and sodium) can cause muscle spasms, twitching, weakness, convulsions, irregular heartbeat, blood pressure changes, nervous system disorders, etc. Too much calcium and not enough vitamin D or too much sodium can cause kidney stones, due to not absorbing the calcium into teeth and bones.

Also, the body can only absorb and use a limited amount of nutrients. Excess water soluble nutrients are excreted through bodily fluids, such as urine, sweat, etc. (which is probably why old people pee tends to smell like pee and water soluble vitamins). Excess fat soluble nutrients can build up in the body, because fat soluble stuff is harder to excrete than water soluble stuff.

If you have liver problems, some things may be difficult or even impossible for your body to use, because the liver is one of six major organs that is very much needed, for detoxification and processing much of what the body consumes. If the liver is not working well enough to process what it should, or produce what it should (such as cholesterol, which is needed in limited amounts for lots of stuff), alternatives may be needed. The same could be said for the pancreas, only in this case, sugar content and insulin production are the focus of effects.

Natural stuff is great, and much better than the unnatural version of the same, in almost every case, but I think a balance is needed ... between what is taken, and the condition your body is in. Natural stuff also usually takes longer to do its thing, and has more gradual but long term results. Don't expect overnight success. Give your body time to adjust to the changes.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My morning supplements consist of B&G with a large glass of OJ. That would be biscuits and gravy with a glass of orange juice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't process vitamin D3 well. As a kid I never got tanned even though I spent most of my time outside. I never had a sunburn either. After I broke my foot, my doctor recommended that I take a low dose of D3. That summer I got a slight sunburn on my thighs after spending a couple days in the sun on a scooter. My D3 levels were still not where my doctor wanted them. It took several months of taking around 7500 iu daily before my D3 levels got to mid normal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Danaus, does the vitamin D give you weird dreams?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Being me gives me weird dreams ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Danaus, does the vitamin D give you weird dreams?


I haven't noticed. I have had horrible, vivid nightmares as long as I can remember so I try to wake up when I start dreaming. Just weird would be a definite improvement.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I haven't noticed. I have had horrible, vivid nightmares as long as I can remember so I try to wake up when I start dreaming. Just weird would be a definite improvement.


I dream a lot. I used to have nightmares a lot when I was a kid, and still sometimes do. The nightmare last week involved a three headed dog (like a rottweiler with three heads) in the sky, lightning, and three burned men, who were torturing and killing people who wouldn't agree to believe in and follow their religion.

What's really scary, is when you're having a nightmare, know you're dreaming but can't wake up completely, resulting in sleep paralysis ... so you can't move your body except the eyes, and you can see and experience the dream and see around your body ... so the dream gets superimposed over waking reality, and you can't get away.

I have learned some methods of becoming aware that I am dreaming though, so that I can either take control over the dream, or wake up without sleep paralysis. It takes practice, but for me, has been worth learning.


----------

